# Online listings for your business



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wanted to share a link to add your company to several online directories that may be helpful for some of you http://www.locallytype.com/pages/submit.htm


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, here's a thread that has more http://www.painttalk.com/f23/directories-4747/
:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool. Thanks Gabe.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

New company, new website and starting over from scratch signing up and adding the business to various listings. I've only done 3 so far, so I have a ways to go :yes:


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Woodland said:


> New company, new website and starting over from scratch signing up and adding the business to various listings. I've only done 3 so far, so I have a ways to go :yes:


Your website needs some work aswell...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike,
Check out www.yext.com to get listed. Make sure that you are using the exact same information, even spacing and caps when listing your biz.


----------

